# Setting up a speed light studio for remote locations



## fullycaffinated (Feb 15, 2015)

I do a lot of remote travel to Canada's far north and have recently started carrying a speed light portrait studio. I am finding 2x 430exii and 2 shoot through umbrellas on ultra light stands to be insufficient for high quality images. I am using one for the backdrop and on to light the subject. I carry a white muslin and backdrop stand. I am likely to add at least 1 more 430exii for lighting the backdrop and one for the subject.

I am currently using the 7d radio trigger capability to trigger the 430's. So far it works very well for this application, I would just like to add more light to the backdrop. Carrying my studio strobes is not an option. All the travel is via small bush plane.

What I am wondering is if I add a 600ex-rt as an on camera flash/trigger, will 3x 430exii trigger with the 600ex-rt?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2015)

Your 7D is triggering via optical wireless, not radio, the 600-EX-RT will give you optical control of your 430's. But so would the 7D, and a 580EX or 580EXII or even a 550EX.

What I am saying is using a 600 as on on camera trigger is not the most efficient use of a $500 flash.


----------



## fullycaffinated (Feb 15, 2015)

So what would allow me to trigger 3x430exii besides a pocket wizard (also about $500)? I would like an on Camera flash. 
This is why I am thinking 500ex-rt...

Would love some thoughts!
Thanks
Mark


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2015)

The 90EX, 550EX, 580EX, 580EXII, the ST-E2 all from Canon, and an ever growing band of third party flashes will all trigger the 3 off camera 430EX's.

Personally, unless you need ETTL, which you souldn't I'd recommend a set of Yongnuo RF603's for dumb wireless to they also do an ETTL set if you do need that functionality. Way less than $500 and more reliable than optical triggering.


----------



## fullycaffinated (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, cool. 

Thanks for this.

Mark


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2015)

Take a close look at the Yongnuo YN-622C TX (transmitter) and YN-622C (receivers). For ETTL control of your 430's

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-622c-and-yn-622c-tx-updates/

Or the RF-603 II's for dumb radio with a hotshoe pass through for on camera flash.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 17, 2015)

fullycaffinated said:


> I do a lot of remote travel to Canada's far north and have recently started carrying a speed light portrait studio. I am finding 2x 430exii and 2 shoot through umbrellas on ultra light stands to be insufficient for high quality images. I am using one for the backdrop and on to light the subject. I carry a white muslin and backdrop stand. I am likely to add at least 1 more 430exii for lighting the backdrop and one for the subject.
> 
> I am currently using the 7d radio trigger capability to trigger the 430's. So far it works very well for this application, I would just like to add more light to the backdrop. Carrying my studio strobes is not an option. All the travel is via small bush plane.
> 
> ...



I use an ST-E2 to trigger my 430EXii's. It's older technology, and most people are wanting radio triggers, but it does the job for me. Even has an autofocus assist beam.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

I shoot outdoors all the time with speed lights. My recommendation, if you can afford it, is to go with the 600ex-rt kit at BHPhotovideo that comes with two speedlights and a remote transmitter. The radio control works flawlessly in all conditions. And use a different modifier than umbrellas. Umbrellas always catch the wind, and with ultralight stands, probably give you fits. 

With the kit above, you have many options for lighting. Two off-camera light positions in one or two groups. Both speedlights paired for more power, particularly where you're using hss. Or one light on camera and the other off camera, with the on-camera as master, firing bounce or not firing. The paired speedlights stacked does reasonable when cross lighting with the sun over the subject's shoulder. I use that a lot for sports portraits and hss action shots. 

The only drawback with my rec is that you cannot pair your current 430s with the setup unless you go back to the optical trigger for all of the lights, and that is a nightmare outside in bright light. 

I have amassed 6 600ex-rts and two remotes. There is very little I will not try to tackle with that setup. And for those jobs...I'm buying two of the profoto b1s for when I need raw power. 

Seriously...if you can stretch it at all, the 600ex-rt system is the way to go. No more pocket wizards or other outboard triggers, and absolutely reliable firing and control of the lights.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 22, 2015)

I use the YN-622C(x5) with YN-568II(x2) and YN-600EX-RT. The 622C can act as a receiver or a transmitter. So the one on the camera has a pass-through if you want to have a flash on camera.
Full ETTL and HSS, also can be controlled through the camera menu. When using the camera menu you can control the individual power of upto 3 groups. If you need more then 3 groups then get the YN-622-TX.

Your second option is to get only the YN-600EX-RT and the YN-E3-RT to control them and YN-E3-RX (when that is available) for older flashes that you have. I started before the YN-600EX-RT existed so I already had the YN-622C, but now any additional speedligths will be the YN-600EX-RT.

I'm very happy with the Yougnuo equipment, never any problems.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2015)

BLFPhoto said:


> I shoot outdoors all the time with speed lights. My recommendation, if you can afford it, is to go with the 600ex-rt kit at BHPhotovideo that comes with two speedlights and a remote transmitter. The radio control works flawlessly in all conditions. And use a different modifier than umbrellas. Umbrellas always catch the wind, and with ultralight stands, probably give you fits.
> 
> With the kit above, you have many options for lighting. Two off-camera light positions in one or two groups. Both speedlights paired for more power, particularly where you're using hss. Or one light on camera and the other off camera, with the on-camera as master, firing bounce or not firing. The paired speedlights stacked does reasonable when cross lighting with the sun over the subject's shoulder. I use that a lot for sports portraits and hss action shots.
> 
> ...



Agree, 100%.


----------

